# General > Sport >  Cycling in the Straths 2017

## Duncansby

Cycling in the Straths is back for another weekend of cycling, Mackay Country hospitality and local entertainment.




The main cycle will take place on Saturday 27th May with two routes to choose from:

Ben Hope Trial - 46 miles
Strathnaver Challenge - 63 miles

On the Sunday there will be a family fun cycle and social events throughout the weekend.

For more information and to download a Rider Information Pack see the Cycling in the Straths website.

----------


## breakingaway89

Very Interesting Video, If you want to know about cycling tours then please our website here.

----------


## stellakelly

Love the beautiful eco-friendly cycling environment with friends in this video.
Cycling is an aerobic exercise, which is the kind of exercise you need to perform to lose fat on any part of your body.


health benefits of regular cycling include:
increased cardiovascular fitness, muscle strength and flexibility,improved joint mobility,decreased stress levels,improved posture and coordination,strengthened bones
decreased body fat levels, prevention or management of disease

I love to enjoy Cycling, early morning every day I can ride the cycle. It is amazing part of life.

----------

